# [amd64] Per un laptop vale la pena di installare a 64? Si!

## wildancer

Ragazzi, ho un dubbio molto grande... Ho visto molte installazioni di gentoo sul mio portatile amd64 su cui worka tutto... sul mio non va ndiswrapper, synaptics, il lettore di schede flash, non compila nemmeno cio che mi serve per usare il bluetooth... Se io installassi a 32 perderei davvero la metà della potenza di questo processore? e nel caso mi vedessi costretto, che cflag mi consigliereste? Sono molto triste per questa cosa... ma non so quanto gentoo sia pronto per amd64! pensavo molto di piu... poi stranamente le applicazioni anche se molto veloci nell'esecuzione mi sembrano molto lente a partire! fatemi sapere che ne pensate, vi prego!

EDIT: UFFA NON SO CHE FARE A SAPERLO MI FACEVO UN CENTRINO INVECE CHE STA BESTIA DI AMD64 3400+!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by wildancer on Mon Mar 14, 2005 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## K-Line

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Sono molto triste per questa cosa... ma non so quanto gentoo sia pronto per amd64! pensavo molto di piu... poi stranamente le applicazioni anche se molto veloci nell'esecuzione mi sembrano molto lente a partire! fatemi sapere che ne pensate, vi prego!
> 
> 

 

boh io ti consiglierei di mettere il supporto per i processori a 64 bit... non andrai al doppio della velocità, ma comunque più veloce rispetto a come andresti utilizzando il supporto per i processori a 32 bit!  :Smile: 

Edit gutter: cerchiamo di quotare meglio

----------

## BikE

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Sono molto triste per questa cosa... ma non so quanto gentoo sia pronto per amd64! pensavo molto di piu... poi stranamente le applicazioni anche se molto veloci nell'esecuzione mi sembrano molto lente a partire! fatemi sapere che ne pensate, vi prego!
> 
> 

 

Strano io da quando lo ho ci ho compilato di tutto senza problemi... solo le qt 3.3.4 mi hanno dato problemi... per il resto va alla grandeeeeeeeeee

Edit gutter: cerchiamo di quotare meglio

----------

## lavish

Se uno si compra hardware senza informarsi ne paga le conseguenze. Ad ogni modo non perderai granchè a 32bit. Ti ricordo una cosa comunque:

GENTOO È STABILE A 64 BIT 

Se poi certe applicazioni non vanno non è da imputare alla distro, ma ai programmi in sè.

----------

## wildancer

lavish mi sono informato e molto prima, senza però far caso che molti compilano a 32, quasi tutti... conta che ho comprato questo pc proprio perche si trovano addirittura siti dove c'è l'installazione di tutte le periferiche passo passo, solo dopo mi son o accorto che si parlava di distro compilate a 32 bit... solo una cosa non capisco... possibile che non ci sia modo, per esempio, di compilare gnome-bluetooth e tutte le sue dipendenze a 32? o ndiswrapper magari? o mplayer?

----------

## Vendicatore

Se il portatile NON monta una scheda video ATI vai pure tranquillo con la versione 64bit.

E dico questo anche se i drivers closed ci sono ormai da un po, ma fanno un po' pena (a meno di usare i drivers radeon di xorg e fregarsene del 3D, oppure r300.sourceforge.org che sembrano essere a un buon punto dello sviluppo).

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> lavish mi sono informato e molto prima, senza però far caso che molti compilano a 32, quasi tutti... conta che ho comprato questo pc proprio perche si trovano addirittura siti dove c'è l'installazione di tutte le periferiche passo passo, solo dopo mi son o accorto che si parlava di distro compilate a 32 bit... solo una cosa non capisco... possibile che non ci sia modo, per esempio, di compilare gnome-bluetooth e tutte le sue dipendenze a 32? o ndiswrapper magari? o mplayer?

 

Ti pare poco non essersi accorti che si parlava solo di sistemi a 32bit?  :Razz: 

Ad ogni modo tutti i programmi che mi hai citato sono _tutti_ disponibili e funzionanti su amd64. Qual`é il problema?

----------

## X-Drum

beh ormai lo hai preso...fallo!!!!!

non fare come molti utenti windoze he prendono aun amd64 e ci girano

a 32bit convinti di sfruttarlo.....

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi Sono convinto, mi tengo l'installazione a 64 anche perch* * troppo performante... Solo che non riesco proprio a capire! Spiegatemi una volta per tutte questa cosa: Possono coesistere applicazioni o comunque programmi a qualsiasi livello che siano compilati a 32 con un'installazione a 64? per esempio, ndiswrapper non mi funziona quando su linux-on-laptops ad un tizio con lo stesso computer compilazione a 32 funziona... ovviamente i driver win saranno a 32, * quello il problema?  gnome bluetooth * mascherato, lo smaschero e mi si blocca la compilazione... Qualcuno ha un'amd64 con supporto al bluetooth funzionante? cos* capisco xche si blocca..... insomma, scusate ma quando uno * abituato ad avere un minimo di padronanza e si vede ricominciare gli prende il panico, Ma ora posso consigliare a tutti l'architettura dato che sono sicurissimo che i problemi pian piano si potranno risolvere, e devo dire che non ho mai visto un portatile compilare gentoo da stage1 in una mattinata scarsa!

----------

## X-Drum

per ndiswrapper devi anche mettere in conto il tipo di chipset della scheda di rete

non è solo questione di architettura...

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Spiegatemi una volta per tutte questa cosa: Possono coesistere applicazioni o comunque programmi a qualsiasi livello che siano compilati a 32 con un'installazione a 64?

 

Non a tutti i livelli! I moduli del kernel mica possono essere a 32bit su un sistema a 64! E proprio per questo non ti vanno ndiswrapper & co.

----------

## cloc3

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> ndiswrapper non mi funziona quando su linux-on-laptops ad un tizio con lo stesso computer compilazione a 32 funziona... ovviamente i driver win saranno a 32

 

ndiswrapper genera un modulo del kernel.

Se il kernel è a 64 bit, ndiswrapper non gira.

Per il wireless, io tengo una installazione indipendente a 32 bit. Credo che non ci sia alternativa. Oppure acquista una scheda wireless esterna che non richieda ndiswrapper. Oppure aspetta che Bill pubblichi i suoi bachi a 64. Deve sbrigarsi, o sarà spazzato via con tutti i suoi brevetti. Sii orgoglioso del tuo amd.

Viceversa, una normale applicazione che lavora in user-mode, può essere compilata a 32 bit e funzionare tranquillamente.

----------

## flocchini

Mi permetto di andare un po' controcorrente...

Ho appena iniziato un amico ai misteri di gentoo ma decisamente non e' pronto agli sbattimenti per un sistema a 64bit.

E mi riferisco ai plugin, ai pacchetti che non compilano, al chroot a 32 bit ecc. I problemi su AMD64 ci sono ancora eccome secondo me, me ne accorgo tutti i giorni usando il mio desktop (nonostante tutto compilato a 64 bit eh  :Wink: ) Non ammetterlo secondo me e' un po' chiudere gli occhi daventi all'evidenza. Non per colpa dell'ottima architettura certo, per colpa dei programmi, ma il risultato e' lo stesso, prestazioni un po' piu' elevate, molta soddisfazione ma sicuramente procedure molto piu' "sperimentali".

Quindi ho provveduto ad una installazione piu' tradizionale a 32bit, per athlon-xp ma con le flag che meglio permettono di valorizzare il core Newcastle.

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -msse2 -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

 come emerge da una rapida ricerca nel forum. I risultati sono decisamente buoni, la differenza tra il mio sistema a 64 bit e quello a 32 non e' quasi percettibile.

In conclusione: se vuoi un lavoro fatto bene, vuoi sentirti "moderno" ( :Wink: ) ed essere sicuro di sfruttare al massimo la tua macchina, vai con i 64 bit, e' concettualmente piu' corretto visto che se ne ha la possibilita'. Se pensi che sia un casino andare a 64bit, sappi che in pratica perdi poco o nulla per adesso  :Smile: 

Scusatemi per il post fiume ma ero ispirato  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ho appena iniziato un amico ai misteri di gentoo ma decisamente non e' pronto agli sbattimenti per un sistema a 64bit.
> 
> E mi riferisco ai plugin, ai pacchetti che non compilano, al chroot a 32 bit ecc. I problemi su AMD64 ci sono ancora eccome secondo me, me ne accorgo tutti i giorni usando il mio desktop (nonostante tutto compilato a 64 bit eh ) Non ammetterlo secondo me e' un po' chiudere gli occhi daventi all'evidenza. Non per colpa dell'ottima architettura certo, per colpa dei programmi, ma il risultato e' lo stesso, prestazioni un po' piu' elevate, molta soddisfazione ma sicuramente procedure molto piu' "sperimentali".

 

Uhm... io questi problemi non li vedo.. tipo: quali sono i programmi che non compilano? I plugin che non vanno? Il chroot l'ho tolto prima e lo usao comunque solo per fare distcc a 32bit....

----------

## flocchini

beh per esempio i plugin video x i browser che obbligano cmq a installare una versione binaria per compatibilita', per non parlare se server qsa tipo quicktime via openoffice, le versioni a 32bit di mplayer, ndiswrapper che diventa inutile... Nono dico che non funzionino, dico che e' sbatti farli andare, dipende dal tempo che ognuno ha a disposizione.

----------

## lavish

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> beh per esempio i plugin video x i browser che obbligano cmq a installare una versione binaria per compatibilita'

 Mi pare che non ci voglia tanto a dare un emerge mozilla-firefox-bin... anzi, è anche più veloce  :Very Happy:  *Quote:*   

> per non parlare se server qsa tipo quicktime via openoffice

 ehh???  :Shocked:   *Quote:*   

> le versioni a 32bit di mplayer

 Volendo mplayer a 32bit basta mettersi un ebuild in overlay.. che sarà mai... comunque i wmv si vedono benissimo anche con mplayer @ 64 bit. Infatti ho tolto la versione a 32. *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper che diventa inutile

 Vero, ma basta prendersi una scheda supportata nativamente  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> beh ormai lo hai preso...fallo!!!!!
> 
> non fare come molti utenti windoze he prendono aun amd64 e ci girano
> 
> a 32bit convinti di sfruttarlo.....

 

ma i 64 bit a che servono? avere 64 piuttosto che 32 bit serve soprattutto per allocare più di 4 giga di ram.... se hai più di 4 giga di ram allora i 64 bit ti servono per forza.... altrimenti il guadagno prestazionale sarà sicuramente un'inezia rispetto ai 32 bit.... (per chi fosse ancora confuso, un 64bit non viaggia al doppio di un 32bit.... il guadagno sarà al massimo un 2-3% )

Comprare hardware a 64 bit serve soprattutto per garantirsi una futura compatibilità con il software che, come immagino, nei prossimi anni verrà creato soprattutto per quell'architettura.... ora come ora serve davvero a poco

----------

## cloc3

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ~~ Per amore della rosa si sopportano le spine... ~~

 

Secondo me, la tua posizione è assolutamente corretta e condivisibile: dipende anche dal tempo che si ha a disposizione.

Non ti stupire, però, se in questo post intervengono soprattutto persone che, avendo l'amd, sposano la tesi avversa. Stai giocando un po' fuori casa.

In ogni caso, non si compila a 64 esclusivamente per i vantaggi muscolari e le prestazioni stellari. I tempi di compilazione, ad esempio, cambiano poco. Ma può interessarti capire che la tua cpu può costruire alla stessa frequenza immagini con un contenuto doppio di informazione per la scheda grafica. Ti può interessare la possibilità di utilizzare (questa volta sì) in modo pieno i tuoi gigabyte di memoria ram, senza latenze o complicazioni di sorta, per gestire i tuoi server e accedere ai tuoi database.

Perché sono queste le caratteristiche da cui scaturisce realmente la differenza, che impone un percorso probabilmente obbligato all'evoluzione tecnologica. Se poi aggiungi che, grazie anche al disinteresse di casa Microsoft, questi processori costano meno dei corrispondenti centrino (va bene: supereleganti, superleggeri e con una superbatteria - non consumano, perché non usano potenza), puoi apprezzare il valore della partita in atto e trovare le ragioni di un qualche giustificato entusiasmo.

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi aggiungi che, grazie anche al disinteresse di casa Microsoft, questi processori costano meno dei corrispondenti centrino (va bene: supereleganti, superleggeri e con una superbatteria - non consumano, perché non usano potenza), puoi apprezzare il valore della partita in atto e trovare le ragioni di un qualche giustificato entusiasmo.

 

Questa affermazione mi pare priva di ogni fondamento per i seguenti motivi:

 - non penso che nel mercato attuale Microsoft possa decidere o no i prezzi dei processori con le sue politiche e questo è stato ampiamente dimostrato da AMD64 che pur non avendo il supporto di Microsoft (nel senso della disponibilità di un OS a 64 bit) presenta prezzi abbordabilissimi.

 - stai paragonado due processori (AMD64 e Centrino) nati per scopi completamente diversi. I primi sono processori desktop (poi che li mettano anche nei laptop, questo è una cosa diversa)  mentre i secondi sono dei processori votati ai minimi consumi non sacrificando le performance.

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non penso che nel mercato attuale Microsoft possa decidere o no i prezzi dei processori 

 

Decidere no; ma secondo te, il supporto Microsoft è un elemento che contribuisce ad aumentare o a diminuire il valore di mercato di un processore?

----------

## federico

Noi qui abbiamo un portatile a 64 bit che va una bomba, la macchina + veloce che ho visto in giro finora, ed e' stabile su gentoo.

----------

## flocchini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Stai giocando un po' fuori casa.

 

Ehm... Guarda che sto scrivendo da un Athlon64 con gentoo compilata a 64bit  :Wink:  Volevo solo dire che secondo me c'e' da sbattersi un po' e se non hai voglia/tempo (o capacita', nel caso del mio amico) compilare a 32bit non vuol certo dire avere chissaquale schifezza.

Emmamma mia come ve la prendete se vi si toccano i vostri gingilli nuovi fiammanti  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Decidere no; ma secondo te, il supporto Microsoft è un elemento che contribuisce ad aumentare o a diminuire il valore di mercato di un processore?

 

Questo IMVHO è un discorso che poteva essere fatto tempo fa, adesso non è più attuale e ciò è sottolineato dal fatto che gli AMD64 hanno avuto molto successo anche senza il supporto di Microsoft, ovvero di un suo OS a 64 bit.

Questa resta comunque una mia opinione  :Very Happy:  che può essere condivisa o no.

----------

## federico

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   Decidere no; ma secondo te, il supporto Microsoft è un elemento che contribuisce ad aumentare o a diminuire il valore di mercato di un processore? 
> 
> Questo IMVHO è un discorso che poteva essere fatto tempo fa, adesso non è più attuale e ciò è sottolineato dal fatto che gli AMD64 hanno avuto molto successo anche senza il supporto di Microsoft, ovvero di un suo OS a 64 bit.
> 
> Questa resta comunque una mia opinione  che può essere condivisa o no.

 

Scusate ma quale processore e' stato supportato prima da Microsoft che dal mondo unix?

L'utente medio microsoft tipicamente non si cura di queste cose,  compra l'ultimo ritrovato potente, che sia supportato o no, tanto non e' in grado di distinguere la differenza.

----------

## wildancer

ragazzi buoni... Allora, innanzitutto oggi sono riuscito a compilare il bluetooth, e ciò è cosa molto buona... E poi devo dire che chi parla di differenza irrisoria non ha mai confrontato un amd64 con un centrino dichiarato al pari della potenza! Beh, il problema fondamentale era solo ed esclusivamente una mia paura ad affrontare tutto da capo, e devo dire che non è così problematico come sembra! firefox e i suoi plugin vanno tutti benone, gli unici problemi per ora sono mplayer che legge praticamente nessun divx e ndiswrapper... ergo, due domandine semplici:

Data questa cosa ormai certa di ndiswrapper che non funge con i drivers a 32, ma funge con compilazione totale a 32... trovando un driver per win64 dovrei riuscire a far funzionare la scheda?

Per compilare un'applicazione a 32 come si procede? (Credevo bastasse aggiungere la cflag -m32 ma non mi sembra che sia la giusta strada... se usate esempi parlatemi di xine o di mplayer  :Razz:  )

oltre a questo non ho problemi di sorta, tranne nvidia che però non so a questo punto se lo fà solo su amd64... praticamente startato x con drivers nvidia poi non me lo fà piu killare!

```
 media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.7167-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,711 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

 media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.7167-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7167-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,711 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA 
```

e la cosa piu bella è questa

```
emerge emul-linux-x86-nvidia Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the >media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

mi vorrebbe far fare il downgrade...

EDIT: Fede ho il tuo stesso portatile ricordi? non sto dicendo che và male, sto dicendo che non è completamente soddisfacente, manca qualcosina come la scheda di rete e problemini vari di cui sopra! ma solo per ora vedrai... pian piano  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per compilare un'applicazione a 32 come si procede?

 

Si prende un knoppix qualunque e via di bootstrap come un normale x86, su una partizione separata.

Io metto proprio ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86 (opinabile)

Vedi la sezione amd64 sul forum.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Questa resta comunque una mia opinione  che può essere condivisa o no.
> 
> 

 

Ti confesso che non ho capito bene questa risposta.

Penso che tu abbia considerato la mia domanda come una replica, piuttosto che per il suo contenuto letterale.

Al contrario, ho apprezzato il tuo intervento, che fissava determinati concetti in un modo molto preciso.

Hai assolutamente ragione, osservando che la Microsoft ha dimostrato di non avere la forza di intervenire sul mercato dei processori con l'influenza che si potrebbe pensare, ma è anche vero che le case madri (amd compresa) si spacciano supportate da Microsoft su tutti i bollini della pubblicità, anche quando è palesemente falso. Mi sembrava di capire che tu interpretassi il mancato supporto come un fattore sfavorevole al contenimento dei prezzi, mentre io mi sarei aspettato il contrario.

Per questo ho fatto la domanda: perché mi interessava ascoltare la tua opinione.

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti confesso che non ho capito bene questa risposta.
> 
> Penso che tu abbia considerato la mia domanda come una replica, piuttosto che per il suo contenuto letterale.
> ...

 

Non avevo capito  :Smile:  Ora è tutto chiaro.

----------

## federico

Pero' che strano a noi non sono capitati i problemi che hai tu per la grafica, mentre esattamente per le due cose di cui parli, bluethoot e pcmcia non abbiamo affrontato, casualmente, la questione... (Ti avevo spiegato che per il wifi avevo delle schede che preferivo e che non ho dispositivi BT in casa). Dopo sento mio fratello e gli domando se gli risulta questa cosa che nvidia non lascia killare X !

----------

## wildancer

Grazie Fede!

@cloc3 Tu parli di una completa installazione a 32, io parlavo di una singola applicazione, tipo mplayer  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Per compilare un'applicazione a 32 come si procede? (Credevo bastasse aggiungere la cflag -m32 ma non mi sembra che sia la giusta strada... se usate esempi parlatemi di xine o di mplayer  )

 

È fattibile, ma con il profilo 2004.3 non è proprio intuitivo e sarebbe lunghetto da spiegare e da fare  :Razz: 

Ti va di aspettare un pò? Con il nuovo profilo (2005.0) il supporto multilib sarà incluso direttamente e da quanto ho sentito sarà molto più semplice la compilazione di applicazioni a 32bit (e magari anche distcc senza troppi sbattimenti)  :Very Happy: 

Cya!

----------

## wildancer

ottimo... Va benissimo! aspetterò, intanto magari i film li vedo con dynebolic  :Wink:  giusto per dire, ora sembra che ndiswrapper vada! anche se non ho reti per provare, e una volta si e una volta no /dev/wlan0 scompare... Comunque se a qualsiasi persona può interessare esistono in rete drivers win a 64 bit, basta cercare MOOOOLTOOOO su google ( e capire qualcosina di tedesco nel mio caso)

----------

## wildancer

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   [CUT]
> 
> Per compilare un'applicazione a 32 come si procede? (Credevo bastasse aggiungere la cflag -m32 ma non mi sembra che sia la giusta strada... se usate esempi parlatemi di xine o di mplayer  ) 
> 
> È fattibile, ma con il profilo 2004.3 non è proprio intuitivo e sarebbe lunghetto da spiegare e da fare 
> ...

 

uppetto...

Le cose sono cambiate ora? alla fine per non avere sbattimenti ho installato a 32 ma ora devo dare una sistemata alle partizioni ergo reinstallerò credo... Il 2005.0 ha portato realmente facilitazioni?

----------

## 5p4wN

claudio, il problema sta nella compatibilità delle applicazioni a 64 bit, la tua è un'architettura abbastanza giovane e ancora poco supportata ergo credo bisogna aspettare ancora un pochino. Certo se vuoi un sistema scarno con buone prestazioni il 64bit è ottimo ma se nn vuoi rotture di c**** e avere tutto quello che hai adesso credo che la cosa migliore sia reinstallare a 32 finchè il supporto ad amd64 nn diventa decente. Sennò vai a fare una rapina e comprati un g5 prima che cominciano a montare processori x86. 

Aspetta quindi e non dirmi che nn ti avevo avvertito  :Smile: 

converrai con me che non me pare il caso de girà co dynebolic pe vedesse i dvd che ne dici???? :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *5p4wN wrote:*   

> claudio, il problema sta nella compatibilità delle applicazioni a 64 bit, la tua è un'architettura abbastanza giovane e ancora poco supportata ergo credo bisogna aspettare ancora un pochino. Certo se vuoi un sistema scarno con buone prestazioni il 64bit è ottimo ma se nn vuoi rotture di c**** e avere tutto quello che hai adesso credo che la cosa migliore sia reinstallare a 32 finchè il supporto ad amd64 nn diventa decente. Sennò vai a fare una rapina e comprati un g5 prima che cominciano a montare processori x86. 
> 
> Aspetta quindi e non dirmi che nn ti avevo avvertito 
> 
> converrai con me che non me pare il caso de girà co dynebolic pe vedesse i dvd che ne dici????

 

I dvd si vedono benissimo a 64 bit -_- .. a parte questo non concordo con nulla e mi piacerebbe avere riscontri concreti, $fatti sul perche' amd64 secondo te non e' un arch matura.

#######################

@wildancer:

Per la compilazione a 32bit in un sistema a 64bit, penso che sia istruttivo guardare l'ebuild di wine, che viene compilato a 32bit:

Il punto saliente e':

```

pkg_setup() {

        if use amd64 ; then

                if ! has_m32; then

                        eerror "Your compiler seems to be unable to compile 32bit code."

                        eerror "Make sure you compile gcc with:"

                        echo

                        eerror "    USE=multilib FEATURES=-sandbox"

                        die "Cannot produce 32bit code"

                else

                        export ABI=x86

                fi

        fi

}

```

Sembrerebbe che export ABI=x86 faccia gran parte del lavoro, pero' devo approfondire in effetti. E' che non ho trovato utilita' nel compilare a 32bit, proprio "a causa" dell'ottimo supporto dei programmi a 64bit (frecciatina  :Razz: ), pero' posso sempre cercare di vederci piu' chiaro  :Wink: 

Ti faccio sapere su questo thread se veramente ti interessa  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## wildancer

Lavish Andrea forse non si rende conto della velocità con cui evolvono certe cose, senza contare che gli avevo già detto che tutto funzionava benissimo quando installai a 64...

Il mio problema principale (Che poi problema non è, per carità... è un inezia!) era su quelle poche cose che ancora non andavano molto bene su amd64 come i plugin di firefox o mplayer (INQUANTO ALCUNI CODEC AUDIO VENGONO DA WIN... IL PROBLEMA È SU I DIVX QUINDI, NON DVD...) si aggiungeva a questo il problema che ho una wifi interna che va emulata con ndiswrapper ma toh, è uscito il driver win a 64bit... 

Riassumendo: per quei 2 o 3 programmi che forse sarebbe meglio compilare a 32 (Leggi mplayer e i plugin di firefox) come si può fare?

EDIT: x Spawn... Prova a dare un occhio qui e dimmi.... amd64 ha in ramo stabile cose che non sono stabili nemmeno su ppc  :Razz:  http://packages.gentoo.org/Last edited by wildancer on Tue Jun 14, 2005 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> si aggiungeva a questo il problema che ho una wifi interna che va emulata con ndiswrapper ma toh, è uscito il driver win a 64bit... 
> 
> 

 

Ti funzia?

A me, mesi or sono cileccava...

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Riassumendo: per quei 2 o 3 programmi che forse sarebbe meglio compilare a 32 (Leggi mplayer e i plugin di firefox) come si può fare?

 

Usi i binari: firefox-bin per flash e per mplayer puoi usare un ebuild che installa un binario (non solo del player... mette anche i codecs), fai una piccola ricerca nel forum, metti l' ebuild in overlay e sei a posto  :Wink: 

Cya

----------

## wildancer

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   si aggiungeva a questo il problema che ho una wifi interna che va emulata con ndiswrapper ma toh, è uscito il driver win a 64bit... 
> 
>  
> 
> Ti funzia?
> ...

 

Ancora non lo so, ma quello di mesi or sono non credo sia lo stesso, questo è uscito da poco... Reinstallo il prima possibile e te lo dico! per ora mi serve il pc... cmq se 5p4wN mi portasse sta benedetta pcmcia orinoco nn c'avrei manco da pensarci  :Smile: 

----------

